# WESTPOINT. Did you join us from there?



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I see we have had a large number of new members join us the past few days.
I was wondering if this has been linked through Westpoint at all?
Did you see us at Westpoint, and decide to join us?
Let us know.

Suedi_55, rally assistant.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

must be all those bloomin flyers and carrier bags i handed out lol, it must have a knock on effect at least


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Not heared many comments on this rally, how did it go ????????????? as i am looking forward to Temple Newsham Leeds by the same organisers???


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi lucy2

Some reports of the Westpoint Show are on the other Westpoint thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58258-days0-orderasc-100.html

Sounds like some improvements may be needed but all the show organisers have to start somewhere, so if we support them while they are just starting they may take notice of what we say and get it all right eventually :lol:


----------

